# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  20 лет на связи с миром!

## ByFly

*Уважаемые коллеги!*	Нынешний год для нашей компании особый  3 июля РУП Белтелеком отмечает свой 20-летний юбилей!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

